# Enceinte bluetooth sur iMac Tournesol



## PJG (4 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je viens de tester avec deux clé USB bluetooth et rien ne fonctionne, je pense à une incompatibilité du système bluetooth.
J'ai pourtant un clavier Apple (neuf) et une souris qui fonctionnent très bien sur cette belle machine. 
Vous avez une idée pour connecter des enceintes bluetooth ?


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2019)

Quelle version Système sur le Tournesol ?
Faudrait trouver une clé suffisamment ancienne je suppose…


----------



## PJG (4 Novembre 2019)

Tiger pour la version d'OS. 
J'ai une clé USB bluetooth qui a plus de ?? ans.
J'avais acheté cette clé avec un téléphone qui à cette époque n'était pas encore équipé de bluetooth.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Novembre 2019)

Il y a un excellent article de Dandu, où, si j'ai bien compris, il dit que le *bluetooth audio* est supporté par OSX depuis Leopard seulement (donc pas dans Tiger ?), et encore, il y a une histoire de Codec...


----------



## dtb06 (5 Novembre 2019)

Ca doit être du BT2 sur cette machine. Je ne pense pas que tu puisses connecter une enceinte récente en BT4 ou +


----------



## Franz59 (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour PJG
J'ai également un "Tournesol 20p - G4 1,25 Ghz"
Clavier et souris BT RAS, par contre pas moyen de connecter enceinte (reconnue mais non jumelable) ou casques BT (non reconnus)
Il est sous Leopard avec version BT 2.1.9 f10 
Le fait de désactiver le Wifi ne change rien de même que les options "codes d'accès" 
La connectique étant (comme souvent chez ) spécifique, ça va être difficile de connecter autre chose que des Apple Pro speakers qui deviennent rares, quoique...








						Apple Pro Speakers for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Apple Pro Speakers and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## PJG (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
il faudrait que je fasse l'essai avec LeopardAssist. 
C'est sur le deuxième Tournesol équipé d'un SSD, je ne sais pas si tout va fonctionner.


----------



## PJG (5 Novembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> ça va être difficile de connecter autre chose que des Apple Pro speakers qui deviennent rares, quoique...


J'ai déjà ce qu'il faut (4 paires d'Apple Pro speakers).  
J'ai un acheteur pour cette machine, mais lui veut absolument connecter des enceintes bluetooth.


----------



## Franz59 (5 Novembre 2019)

Bon courage !
De plus, le son risque d'être plus que médiocre...


----------



## dandu (5 Novembre 2019)

dtb06 a dit:


> Ca doit être du BT2 sur cette machine. Je ne pense pas que tu puisses connecter une enceinte récente en BT4 ou +



Alors, les enceintes, c'est toujours en Bluetooth classique, pas en 4.0/LE.

Par contre, faut bien Leopard pour jumeler une enceinte, Tiger gère pas les enceintes et casque, juste les oreillette (oui, ça fonctionne pas de la même façon). Après, ça peut bloquer avec les vieux appareils en Bluetooth 1.x pour le son.


----------



## PJG (5 Novembre 2019)

Dommage, celui qui fonctionne avec le SSD est un 700 MHz, le 800 MHz est avec un DD normal.
Je peux essayer avec le 800 MHz, j'installe Leopard avec LeopardAssist.
Je passe de 800 MHz à 900 MHz, et je teste le Bluetooth.
Est ce que ce n'est pas risqué de forcer le processeur ? 
J'ai déjà réalisé cette manip, mais c'était juste pour le fun.


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Dommage, celui qui fonctionne avec le SSD est un 700 MHz, le 800 MHz est avec un DD normal.
> Je peux essayer avec le 800 MHz, j'installe Leopard avec LeopardAssist.
> Je passe de 800 MHz à 900 MHz, et je teste le Bluetooth.
> Est ce que ce n'est pas risqué de forcer le processeur ?
> J'ai déjà réalisé cette manip, mais c'était juste pour le fun.



Avec LeopardAssist tu forces pas le processeur, tu fais croire à l'installer de Leopard que tu as un Mac à 900Mhz, c'est tout.

Apple a fixé artificiellement la limite à 867Mhz (le dernier Titanium G4, en 867MHz ou 1GHz était la limite), donc l'installeur bloque si le Mac n'a pas un processeur à 867MHz ou plus.

Après c'est sûr que Leopard sur un Mac à 800MHz ça doit ramer un peu plus que sur un à 867...


----------



## PJG (5 Novembre 2019)

Est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup de passer l'ordi à 867Mhz juste pour utiliser une enceinte Bluetooth ?
Je pense que je vais laisser mes Tournesol dans leurs configurations. 
Quelle drôle d'idée de vouloir connecter des enceintes Bluetooth, et comme le mentionne "Franz59", je ne suis pas sûr que le son soit aussi bon que les Apple Pro speakers.


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2019)

Il n'y a donc aucun risque de le faire fonctionner sous Leopard avec LeopardAssist ?


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Il n'y a donc aucun risque de le faire fonctionner sous Leopard avec LeopardAssist ?


LeopardAssist ne change pas la fréquence du processeur sur le Mac (ça serait trop beau  ) , il fait seulement croire à l'installeur qu'il a une fréquence plus élevée, c'est tout.
Apple a bridé l'installeur pour qu'il refuse l'installation sur un Mac en dessous de 867MHz, il fallait bien une limite (celle du Powerbook G4 en vente à l'époque), pour éviter que Leopard rame trop sur les Mac avec des processeurs plus lents.

LeopardAssist masque la vitesse réelle du proc et en affiche une autre pour faire croire à l'installeur de Leopard qu'il est plus rapide, c'est tout.

C'est sûr que Leopard sur un iMac à 700MHz ça rame un peu mais pour utiliser iTunes c'est largement suffisant, c'est comme ça que j'ai utilisé le mien longtemps, remplacé cette année par un Tournesol 1.25GHz qu'on m'a donné  

A l'époque des 68K, l'installer se basait souvent sur l'ID (gestalt) du Mac, il y avait une init, dans le même genre, qui masquait l'ID réelle du Mac pour la remplacer par une autre (MachID je crois).


----------



## Franz59 (6 Novembre 2019)

Leopard est nettement plus gourmand que Tiger sur ce genre de machine
Si on peut se passer de "coup d'œil" et de Time Machine, mieux vaut rester sous Tiger 4.11  et pour les nostalgiques, bénéficier encore de Classic


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2019)

et un truc comme ça ?





						ELEGIANT Transmetteur Bluetooth 5.0 Récepteur et Émetteur Blutooth 2-en-1 Adaptateur Bluetooth sans Fil Jack 3,5mm APTX Faible Latence pour Casque TV IPhone Tablettes Voiture: Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

Achetez ELEGIANT Transmetteur Bluetooth 5.0 Récepteur et Émetteur Blutooth 2-en-1 Adaptateur Bluetooth sans Fil Jack 3, 5mm APTX Faible Latence pour Casque TV IPhone Tablettes Voiture: Amazon.fr ✓ Livraison & retours gratuits possibles (voir conditions)



					www.amazon.fr


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2019)

Après avoir lancé LeopardAssist, j'ai ce message sur le Tournesol 700MHz équipé du SSD.






Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que même le DVD d'origine n'est pas reconnu.
" *Vous avez inséré un DVD vierge....* "
Je vais essayer sur l'autre Tournesol (800Mhz).

*Edit: *C'est parti pour l'installation de Leopard sur le 800MHz, RDV dans 2h et 32mn.


----------



## Franz59 (6 Novembre 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> et un truc comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas sûr du tout que ça fonctionne sur un Tournesol. Le port Jack est particulier (légèrement plus court) sur ces machines...


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> Pas sûr du tout que ça fonctionne sur un Tournesol. Le port Jack est particulier (légèrement plus court) sur ces machines...


Il me semble qu'il y a 2 sorties son, une 2,5mn pour les enceintes "boules" et un 3,5mn normal ?


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2019)

Ne vous embêtez pas à chercher un moyen pour diffuser le son sur une enceinte bluetooth, c'est pour une vente. 

Merci quand même. 
L'installation est bientôt terminée, je vais être vite fixé si les enceintes bluetooth fonctionnent.


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est parti pour l'installation de Leopard sur le 800MHz, RDV dans 2h et 32mn.


J'ai dû faire une bêtise, déjà un kernel panic, ensuite impossible de lancer le Finder, d'ouvrir le DD, etc...
Je pense que j'aurai dû effacer pour installer Léopard et non faire une mise à jour du système. 
Je réinstalle Tiger pour tester une deuxième fois (peut-être) LeopardAssist.


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> J'ai dû faire une bêtise, *déjà un kernel panic*...


Même chose en réinstallant Leopard, je redémarre l'ordi, mais avant je déconnecte une clé USB qui était resté sur le Tournesol.
J'efface l'ensemble de Tiger lors de l'installation, tout fonctionne. *Kernel panic *dû certainement à cette clé*. *
Reste cette histoire d'enceinte Bluetooth.


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2019)

Après pas mal de problème, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
J'ai bien Leopard sur mon Tournesol 800MHz disque dur de 186Go.
Utilitaire de disque "OK".
Un gros paquet de M à J m'attendait.
Mais je n'ai toujours pas la possibilité de connecter une enceinte bluetooth, dommage.
*Edit:*
C'est bon tout fonctionne.  
Après une installation de QT 7, ce qu'il faut pour utiliser iTunes et un redémarrage. Youpi !!!


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2019)

Demain, je vais tenter la même manip sur un 700MHz équipé d'un SSD.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Même chose en réinstallant Leopard, je redémarre l'ordi, mais avant je déconnecte une clé USB qui était resté sur le Tournesol.
> J'efface l'ensemble de Tiger lors de l'installation, tout fonctionne. *Kernel panic *dû certainement à cette clé*. *
> Reste cette histoire d'enceinte Bluetooth.



C'est curieux... je n'ai pas eu le problème, mai je l'ai fait à partir du DVD. Les iMac Tournesol sont presque tous passés en USB 2 en passant à 1Ghz et au dessus, peut-être un pb de mauvais driver au chargement de la clé la première fois ??

C'est sûr que tu as droit à un paquet de maj (java en boucle ;-), et si tu les télécharges en plus...
Il y a une mise à jour combo 10.5.8 qui devrait te faire gagner du temps si tu ne l'as pas déjà :




__





						Télécharger - Mac OS X 10.5.8 - Mise à jour combinée (FR)
					





					support.apple.com
				




Jamais essayer sur un 700MHz, je serais curieux de savoir si ça rame pas trop. Le SSD va beaucoup aider ;-)


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2019)

Quand je parle de la clé USB connectée au Tournesol, ce n'est pas une clé d'installation, c'est sur celle-ci que j'avais LeopardAssist. L'installation a été faite depuis un DVD original. J'ai eu aussi un kernel panic lorsque j'ai voulu activer le wifi (Air Port). Depuis toutes les mises à jour tout fonctionne. Je vais tester le 700MHz cet après-midi.


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Après avoir lancé LeopardAssist, j'ai ce message sur le Tournesol 700MHz équipé du SSD.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 143331


J'ai toujours cette fenêtre...
Je vais réinstaller Tiger pour repartir sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> J'ai toujours cette fenêtre...
> Je vais réinstaller Tiger pour repartir sur de bonnes bases.


L'installation est impossible sur le SSD, je pense que le lecteur est en cause.
Il n'a pas de problème mécanique, mais il ne détecte pas le DVD d'installation après avoir lancé LeopardAssist.
Je me retrouve au démarrage du DVD avec le même message (voir la copie d'écran).
Mon lecteur peut lire les DVD,  c'est ce qui est écrit dans "Rapport Système".
Il est donc impossible de le redémarrer sans avoir à taper "mac-boot".
Dans "A propos de ce Mac" J'ai maintenant Tiger 10.4.11 et 887MHz.
Dernière solution, essayer d'installer Leopard à partir d'une clé bootable de Leopard.

En ce qui concerne l'autre Tournesol tournant sous Leopard, après avoir réussi à connecter les enceintes bluetooth, hier, ce matin il ne démarre plus. Il reste sur la pomme grise avec la roue crantée et s'éteint aussitôt.
J'ai inséré le DVD pour éventuellement réparer avec "Utilitaire de disque", mais ne je peux que vérifier mais pas réparer.
Le bouton "Réparer" est grisé.
Je pense qu'il va retourner sous Tiger.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Novembre 2019)

Question idiote : ton Tournesol 700MHz lit les DVD ? le premier Tournesol en 700MHz il y avait pas le choix entre CD-RW (celui des iMacG3) ou Combo non ? les suivants c'était Combo ou Superdrive c'est sûr, mais le premier je sais plus...

J'ai un 15" 700MHz (pas un 800MHz je me suis trompé ;-)) il a bien un Combo, il a toujours son disque Maxtor 40Go et 1Go de RAM, et j'ai mis Leopard (avec LeopardAssist). Il fonctionne très bien, ça ne rame pas... mais je ne l'utilisais que pour iTunes...
Je n'avais pas utilisé le DVD en faite, mais un disque externe Firewire avec un copie du DVD, c'est pareil mais ça va plus vite ;-)


Le 17" 1.25GHz a aussi Leopard (pas besoin de LeopardAssist) installé aussi avec un disque FW externe sur un SSD mSATA 64Go.

Pour le 800MHz qui ne démarre plus sur son disque, tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation et tu vas dans Utilitaire de disque, et  le bouton "Réparer" est grisé ?? pourtant ça n'est grisé que quand on veux réparer le disque de démarrage... et "réparer les autorisations" ça marche ?


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le 800MHz qui ne démarre plus sur son disque, tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation et tu vas dans Utilitaire de disque, et le bouton "Réparer" est grisé ?? pourtant ça n'est grisé que quand on veux réparer le disque de démarrage... et "réparer les autorisations" ça marche ?


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi.
Pour le Tournesol SSD 700MHz, j'ai réinstallé Tiger et je vais le laisser comme ça.
En revanche pour l'autre le 800MHz j'ai beaucoup de problèmes.
J'ai essayé de vérifier et réparer, mais c'est impossible.











En ce moment, je réinstalle Tiger.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi hier il fonctionnait très bien et ce matin, impossible de le redémarrer.
Pomme grise > roue crantée > et plus rien, écran noir > ordi éteint.
J'ai quand même réussi à créer une clé bootable de Leopard.


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Question idiote : ton Tournesol 700MHz lit les DVD ? le premier Tournesol en 700MHz il y avait pas le choix entre CD-RW (celui des iMacG3) ou Combo non ? les suivants c'était Combo ou Superdrive c'est sûr, mais le premier je sais plus...



Information du Tournesol SSD 700MHz.


----------



## PJG (9 Novembre 2019)

Tout c'est très bien passé pour l'installation de Leopard.
Merci pour le lien de la mise à jour 10.5.8.
Il y avait encore beaucoup de M à J à faire, j'ai donc continué et au redémarrage voici la belle fenêtre qui j'ai eu.





"Redémarrer"...je veux bien, mais il me fait le même coup que la dernière fois. Pomme grise, roue crantée et hop, plus rien, écran éteint.
Je tente de réparer avec la clé bootable, mais j'ai en core une autre fenêtre.






Si je clique sur  "OK" je peux accéder à "Utilitaire de disque". Je tente de réparer, mais c'est impossible et c'est sur cette fenêtre que "Réparer" est grisé.






Si je sélectionne "Disque de démarrage", il n'y a rien, seulement l'icône "Démarrage en réseau".

En redémarrant sur "alt", j'ai bien cette fenêtre.





En sélectionnant "Leopard", l'ordi démarre et s'éteint au bout de trois secondes.


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

Est ce que je peux tenter un truc avec le terminal sur cette machine ?
J'ai déjà ça.


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Si je sélectionne "Disque de démarrage", il n'y a rien, seulement l'icône "Démarrage en réseau".


Ce matin, j'ai bien *"Mac OSX, 10.5.8 sur Leopard" *en sélectionnant disque de démarrage à partir de la clé bootable.
La dernière fois c'était bien sur le DVD original, mais cette fois-ci c'est sur la clé USB bootable que je tente de réparer,
ce qui ne change rien. Il faudrait voir si ce n'est pas la dernière mise à jour qui bloque le Tournesol.
Déduction, j'ai bien Leopard d'installé sur l'ordi.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Novembre 2019)

Je ne peux pas t'aider, je n'y connais pas grand chose en ligne de commande sous OSX...
Ça marche bien sur mon iMac 700MHz, donc ça devrait marcher... 
Je formate les disques avant mes installs, peut-être un pb avec le disque ? Tu veux conserver ce qu'il y a dessus ?


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> je n'y connais pas grand chose en ligne de commande sous OSX...


Comme moi. 
J'ai effectué deux installations.
Une en effaçant Tiger au moment de l'installation de Leopard et une en ne faisant que la mise à jour du système.
Même problème pour les deux installations.
*Edit:*
Comme je ne pouvais pas réparer avec le DVD de Leopard, j'ai essayé avec le DVD Tiger avant de tout effacer.
Et bizarrement "Utilitaire de disque" sous Tiger a trouvé un tas de truc (ligne rouge) à réparer. 
J'ai pu avoir accès à la réparation et tout est ok (ligne verte). 
Je sélectionne "Disque de démarrage" et voilà Leopard opérationnel sur le 800MHz. 
Il reste encore un paquet de mises à jour, (8 au total) est ce que je vais les faire... ben oui, mais une par une.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Novembre 2019)

Si tu as un disque externe, faire un clone du HD de l'iMac avant si tu veux conserver ce qu'il a dessus. 
Puis en formatant le HD interne avec l'utilitaire de disque de l'installeur avant de lancer l'installation, tu as essayé ? 
C'est contraignant, c'est sûr... mais tu sauras si c'est le HD qui pose problème, ou pas.


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> ... en formatant le HD interne avec l'utilitaire de disque de l'installeur avant de lancer l'installation, tu as essayé ?


Oui j'avais aussi essayé cette méthode.
Pas la peine de créer un clone, il n'y a rien dessus que je dois sauvegarder.
Je viens de faire trois mises à jour, je redémarre et je croise les doigts. 

*Ce qui est bizarre c'est ça:*


PJG a dit:


> Edit:
> Comme je ne pouvais pas réparer avec le DVD de Leopard, j'ai essayé avec le DVD Tiger avant de tout effacer.
> Et bizarrement "Utilitaire de disque" sous Tiger a trouvé un tas de truc (ligne rouge) à réparer.
> J'ai pu avoir accès à la réparation et tout est ok (ligne verte).
> ...


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

@*gpbonneau *Est ce que tu peux utiliser "Utilitaire de disque" et réparer depuis ton Tournesol ? (celui que tu as passé de Tiger à Leopard). Moi je ne peux pas, il détecte toujours un truc, "Echec du réparateur de disque".
En revanche, depuis le DVD de Tiger il répare et ne détecte rien d'anormal.
Pour le moment tout fonctionne, il faut juste que j'installe QT 7.5.5 pour iTunes.


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Pour le moment tout fonctionne, il faut juste que j'installe QT 7.5.5 pour iTunes.


Et voilà, il déconne à nouveau. 
Je pense avoir trouvé le problème.
En installant QT 7.5.5. on me demande de redémarrer, il redémarre et s'éteint aussitôt. 
Tout fonctionnait avant cette dernière installation. 
Impossible d'utiliser iTunes sans QT 7.5.5.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2019)

J'ai eu ce enre de soucis avec des Hackintosh.
Version DVD OK, mais MaJ se concluant pas des KP ou des crash.

Je n'ai pas approfondi c'était juste des tests, mais ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment…


----------



## PJG (10 Novembre 2019)

Ce qui est fou, c'est que Leopard est bien installé. Je le vois en démarrant avec la touche alt. 
Comme je n'y connais rien en terminal, c'est compliqué, et ce n'est même pas sur qu'avec le terminal, j'arrive à faire  redémarrer l'ordi sous Leopard.


----------



## Franz59 (11 Novembre 2019)

Peut être en installant QTamateur et lieu et place de QT 7.5.5 ?
Je regarde ce matin quelle version de QT j'ai sur mon Tournesol sous Leopard


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> @*gpbonneau *Est ce que tu peux utiliser "Utilitaire de disque" et réparer depuis ton Tournesol ? (celui que tu as passé de Tiger à Leopard). Moi je ne peux pas, il détecte toujours un truc, "Echec du réparateur de disque".
> En revanche, depuis le DVD de Tiger il répare et ne détecte rien d'anormal.
> Pour le moment tout fonctionne, il faut juste que j'installe QT 7.5.5 pour iTunes.



Après l'installation de Leopard et de la maj combo, c'est QuickTime 7.6.9 qui a été installé avec iTunes.





J'ai démarré sur le disque d'installation de Leopard, j'ai fait aussi une vérification du HD, aucun problème. Les boutons ne sont grisés...


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

Merci gpbonneau.


----------



## Franz59 (11 Novembre 2019)

En fait, sur le mien, j'ai même une version QT 7.7


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> En fait, sur le mien, j'ai même une version QT 7.7


Sur Leopard ?


----------



## Franz59 (11 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Sur Leopard ?


Oui
Tu peux le trouver ici https://quicktime.fr.malavida.com/mac/download
ou sinon un lien de téléchargement en MP (ou mail)


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

C'est bon, moi aussi.


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

J'ai tout effacé et réinstallé Leopard avec LeopardAssist.
J'ai commencé par installer QuickTime 7 et tout le reste (M à J une par une).
Tout fonctionnait très, je pouvais même réparer  avec "Utilitaire de disque.
Je viens d'installer une mise à jour de Java  et depuis, impossible de réparer, il y a une erreur. 
Je redémarre sur Leopard > Utilitaire de disque" > "Le volume OSX nécessite des réparations"  > Mais c'est impossible de réparer, c'est toujours grisé.
Je pense que l'ordi ne peut pas réparer avec Leopard, il n'est pas fou, il sait que je l'ai berné avec LeopardAssist. 
Je sélectionne disque de démarrage, mais il ne trouve pas le dossier Leopard.
C'est exactement le même problème qu'il y à trois jours.
Il faudrait que je fasse les mises à jour les plus importantes, QT, iTunes, AirPort, etc...et ne pas faire celle de Java.
C'est seulement pour stocker et écouter de la musique.
Sous Tiger, il fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Franz59 (11 Novembre 2019)

As tu passé un coup d'ONYX ?


----------



## PJG (11 Novembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> As tu passé un coup d'ONYX ?


Oui, c'est lui qui me demande de réparer.


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
me revoilà, j'ai laissé tombé l'installation de Leopard sur le Tournesol qui me posait que des problèmes.
Il est actuellement sous Tiger et il fonctionne très bien.
J'ai donc testé sur un autre 800MHz et tout c'est très bien passé avec LeopardAssist.
Vérification du volume "Le volume Leopard semble être en bon état" (ouf) et je peux si j'en ai besoin, réparer avec le DVD Leopard.
J'ai pu installer QT 7.7, ce que me réclamait iTunes. 
Toutes les mises à jour sont installées.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> me revoilà, j'ai laissé tombé l'installation de Leopard sur le Tournesol qui me posait que des problèmes.
> Il est actuellement sous Tiger et il fonctionne très bien.
> J'ai donc testé sur un autre 800MHz et tout c'est très bien passé avec LeopardAssist.
> ...


Impeccable  
Pour le Tournesol qui ne marche pas avec Leopard, je pencherais pour un problème de disque dur... un install Leopard prend beaucoup plus de place que Tiger. Si tu as des secteurs défectueux, l'install de Tiger n'arrive pas jusque là et ça passe.
Mais si tu ajoutes des fichiers, tu finiras par y arriver et avoir des soucis (peut être moins grave si ce n'est pas des fichiers systèmes).
Pour s'en assurer il faudrait faire un formatage bas niveau... ou tester un install sur un autre disque (en FW externe c'est plus simple ;-)


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

Je le laisse sous Tiger, ce qui m'évitera de modifier mon l'annonce sur le BC. 
Sur celui qui fonctionne, je tente d'installer iLife'09. 
Seul iMovie ne sera pas installé à partir du DVD, la carte graphique n'est pas compatible. 
Il installe iPhoto, Garageband, iDVD. 
Si tout fonctionne j'installe iWork'06. Même Pas peur.


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Si tout fonctionne j'installe iWork'06. Même Pas peur.


C'est bon, il est au maximum.


----------



## PJG (3 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
sur un iMac Tournesol 17pouces, il y a deux ou trois taches sur l'écran, ce n'est pas très dérangeant, mais je voudrais savoir si c'est grave et surtout pas contagieux pour la suite du fonctionnement.


----------



## Franz59 (4 Décembre 2019)

J'ai eu ce genre de taches (en plus important) sur un IMac core 2 duo 24p pendant des mois sans extension du problème ni dysfonctionnements autre.


----------



## PJG (4 Décembre 2019)

Merci *Franz59.*
C'est pour une vente, l'acheteur est prévenu.


----------

